# Winter Field Meet (Falconry)



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

I know lots of people here have shown an interest in watching falconry in some of my threads. Just wanted to pass along this information.

Every year the Michigan Hawking Club hosts a Field Meet open to everyone. Its a really fun time, lasts all day. Groups go out all day long till dark. I plan on having my hawk there and taking a group out. All the information can be found at this link along with a place to Register. Like I said its all day long with Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner and an Auction. We are a non profit and this is the biggest event for us. Money is used to aid in the funding of such things as raptor research, nesting projects, and public education. Date of event Feb. 1, 2014

https://mhc.clubexpress.com/content.aspx?page_id=87&club_id=231484&item_id=317644


----------



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

When is the next field meet? I checked the Michigan Hawking Club website and their event calender is blank through 2015. I am interested in falconry however I am reluctant to join the MHC. There is a severe lack of activity on the website. Most of the forum posts are from 2 or 3 years ago, the event calender is blank, no one answers emails, and the latest photo updates were from last summer. Not really wanting to throw away $30 every year for nothing.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

cast&blast said:


> When is the next field meet? I checked the Michigan Hawking Club website and their event calender is blank through 2015. I am interested in falconry however I am reluctant to join the MHC. There is a severe lack of activity on the website. Most of the forum posts are from 2 or 3 years ago, the event calender is blank, no one answers emails, and the latest photo updates were from last summer. Not really wanting to throw away $30 every year for nothing.


The field meet thats open to the public is once a year. Usually date wont go up till near end of this year early next year. The forums are not the most active but the members only section that you dont see is more active. Gotta figure your also talking about a club thats not huge in members. Figure fewer then 75 active licensed falconers in Michigan.

I highly recommend joining the club if interested. When the time comes for a sponsor(which you need to do the sport) cold calling falconers is not the way to do it. You establish a relationship. I joined the club and started helping out at events like woods-n-water, outdoorama, Hawkfest, etc. Great opportunity to talk to falconers and showing others your truly interested in the sport. Sponsoring is a 2 year commitment and not something either side should jump into without knowing each other.

As for not answering emails who have you emailed? I know the 2 listed under the contact us email are pretty active online and perhaps something is wrong with the sites email and they are not receiving.


----------

